# sun cat



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i went to my lfs today and saw this cat fish called a sun cat, it was really cool looking it was yellow and had a black dot on it, looked like a iredescent shark, anybody have any info on it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It sounds cool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

never heard of a sun cat..any pic available to help us...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can get this in bright yellow









_Rineloricaria morrowi_









_Synodontis schoutedeni_

























_Horabagrus brachysoma_
heres a handy link
heres another handy link

These are the best suggestions I can come up with


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pic and links innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks - I do try


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks alot innes, the bottom pic is the fish a saw, but the pic doesnt do it justice, in the store it was a real nice yellow, i woulda bought one but it would have gotten eaten my tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, I was looking for a yellow pic, but I thought it might be that species.

I didn't see a yellow pic - perhaps you can take one?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice....wonder how big this sucker grow


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

The catfish is a very nice fish from asia and india. It grow to about 16 inches. prefers water temp in the 23 to 26 C. The ones we had for sale ate fish and worms but would eat pellets also. They did fine with larger fish of moderate aggression.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wallago2111 said:


> The catfish is a very nice fish from asia and india. It grow to about 16 inches. prefers water temp in the 23 to 26 C. The ones we had for sale ate fish and worms but would eat pellets also. They did fine with larger fish of moderate aggression.


 thanks ..never heard of this fish until now..thanks


----------

